# A Twist on the little red riding hood help with the mask please.



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok. I have this idea for a costume this year, i want to do a twist on the little red ridding hood. but, I want to make a Masquerade Wolf mask to go with my costume.. I need help figuring out what to make the mask out of, that would be easy to make, and Comfortable to wear. Please help I need suggestions.






This is kind of what I have in mind.
I already have the cape and the peasant blouse. I am still debating on what type of bottoms I should wear. Wolf claws would be easy to make.
suggestions? comments?


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

If I was you just google images of werewolf masks there are some pretty good ones that would work with very little modifications to make what you need.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Papier mache is traditional for carnivale/masquerade style masks...being used for hundreds of years, it might be a good choice. You could use actual fur (real or fake), fleece or even feathers to represent wolf fur.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oooh thank you... will try that. I already have the base for the mask. think you are right about the paper mache Auditor will have to try that.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Love your idea, wicked fairy tales are great..Im like auditor, paper mache, then you can add fur or whatever!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to test it out this weekend and will post pictures if it is a success


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> going to test it out this weekend and will post pictures if it is a success


Great I am interested to see what you have come up with.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

So far this is what i have done not finished with it but it is a good start.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

It is coming along just fine, I would not have thought of going white but I can see it will become quite stunning. Are you going to add teeth?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh absolutely. the idea is that Little red riding hood is a sheep among-st the wolves so she wears wolf clothing so to speak. The boys are going as wolves and i am going to make a coupe of hell hounds should be a challenge. I will take pictures as it progresses. I am doing it white so that the details will show up better. Almost did it in Black or a Brown Fake fur that i have but I settled on White.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I just got here. Late to the party, I am afraid.

I will throw this out there though, for anyone looking for this information in the future, as it seems relevant.

Trappers, huntsmen and even cruelty-free fur providers alike often sell Coyote or Wolf Faces. Just the faces. And they are inexpensive.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Really, Dullahan? I went looking, and the ones I found seemed pretty expensive...I'm not doubting you, of course. More hoping you'll share your source 

Moon, coming nicely.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what we have so far Rawr 
I think i am going to redo the mask its just not doing it for me


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> It is coming along just fine, I would not have thought of going white but I can see it will become quite stunning. Are you going to add teeth?


it think I will hope it makes it look better


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> it think I will hope it makes it look better


Here are a few ideas for you maybe get some more inspiration. You have a good base but you seem stuck. I am not saying redo it just maybe add a little from some of the pics to make it your own creation.








I liked the red in this one as it will go with your cape.








I like this black detail plus the black tips on the fur might help.








This one is really different and I always like to add some bling.








I know yours is not a real wolf head but I added it to show you that I would add more fur around his head under the ear area.

Hope these help get you back on track.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

On top of that those cuffs in the last photo are pretty cool and easy to replicate using fake fur!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

those look awesome i will have to try that this weekend Thank you


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Really, Dullahan? I went looking, and the ones I found seemed pretty expensive...I'm not doubting you, of course. More hoping you'll share your source
> 
> Moon, coming nicely.


Hmm. Maybe there is an online supplier? Sorry, as for sources, back home we could get things like that at the market. No idea where I would find them here (Suburban Floridaland) or online, but I will check back. I MAY know someone who may know where to look.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/search?q=white%20wolf%20mask&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US when i went looking this afternoon. I am going to try to salvage my attempt first.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I like this one


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ok so the first attempt was salvageable but will look cool on a tomb stone. I did end up buying the red and white mask that i posted above. next thing that i am going to do is try to make some Claws Try.  Any ideas?


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

http://sparklesmakemehappy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Halloween-NOTD-claw-manicure.jpg

This gal did ok on her nails. if you don't want to buy the gloves with the claws already attached, I bought some fake nails at the dollar store that are about 2 inches long that can be painted


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> http://sparklesmakemehappy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Halloween-NOTD-claw-manicure.jpg
> 
> This gal did ok on her nails. if you don't want to buy the gloves with the claws already attached, I bought some fake nails at the dollar store that are about 2 inches long that can be painted


ooh that might work really good for our Halloween camping trip thanks Katster


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the idea!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw this head dress on premire props upcoming auction...this would be so great on a little red...

http://www.icollector.com/INDIAN-WO...-JOHN-BUECHLER-F-X-SHOP-LIQUIDATION_i16303557

its fake,,by the way...no animal harmed !









it could probably even be dyed brown if needed


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

too cool and fake to boot love it!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just bid 'ed on it  the fact that it is fake makes it all the better looks so realistic thank you


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bid sorry been drinking


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

another mask i purchased its going on the WALL Bazinga !!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like your concept and wolf mask! I agree it needs something to offset the white, like the red designs. Or maybe you could add some red highlights to the fur.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the concept! This is a fun idea!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

well i have the above mask once the Halloween stores i may decide on a different one  but the ones i currently have are hung on the wall.


----------

